# 510 shoe sizing



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

Im gonna get a pair of 510 shoes online. I wear a 13 in running shoes and in general. Do the 510's fit larger, or standard? Just wanna make sure.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Which 5.10 are you getting?
They fit the same.
I've tried the freerider and karver so far.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

r29 said:


> Which 5.10 are you getting?
> They fit the same.
> I've tried the freerider and karver so far.


getting the freerider on price point


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Standard length but a little more width than some shoes. One of the few brands that I don't bust the sides out after a few months.


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got FiveTenn Warhawks. I wear 10.5 in everything, 10 sometimes if they run big or I want a more snug fit. These are 10.5 but feel uncomfortably snug. I don't mind because they feel great when riding, and encourage me not to wear them when I'm not riding nono and I'm positive they're going to pack out a little bit and only get better. 

My point is, they seem to run a half size small.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

I wear a 13 in everything (most of my shoes are nike if that matters) and got a 13 in the Freeriders that fit just like all my other shoes.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> I wear a 13 in everything (most of my shoes are nike if that matters) and got a 13 in the Freeriders that fit just like all my other shoes.


This for me also, except Impacts


----------



## Spanzer (May 1, 2012)

The freeriders for me were running a bit tight on the toes. I'd say they run regular or small, definitely not large. They are wide however.


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

I just got the Sam Hill in my usual size and they fit as expected, plenty of room in the toe box. However, I measure a 12 arch length and an 11 toe length so this is normal for me.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I wear 10.5-11 in Nike's, I went with 11 when I ordered fiveten's and they fit well.

I'd say they run normal to slightly small.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

I wear 8 in normal shoes. But I wear 9 with Nike sport shoes. So should I go with 9 for 510 freerider?


----------



## Spanzer (May 1, 2012)

CaRaBeeN said:


> I wear 8 in normal shoes. But I wear 9 with Nike sport shoes. So should I go with 9 for 510 freerider?


If I decide to buy them again, I will go one size up. They fit OK, but I would like to have a bit more room for the toes, especially in the colder days.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I'll be receiving 5.10 High Impacts in a cpl days in size 11. Been riding/wearing Vans 'Gravel' in size 12 for a little extra room but figured with the H.I., basically being a hiking shoe, they'll be more roomy. Plus people have said they run a bit wider than a skate-style shoe. I wanted hightops to keep dirt/rocks out + some ankle protection.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

I have been wearing the 510 Impact for a couple of years and they've been bulletproof. They are showing quite a bit of wear and will buying a new pair soon. I like the looks of the Freerider better and in the photos it appears to be a bit lighter. Has anyone worn both enough to tell me how the Freerider compares in durability and comfort to the Impact? And how does traction of their soles on wet ground compare? The 510 sole is quite good for that.

Thanks :thumbsup: .


----------



## qirill (Dec 20, 2010)

hey guys anyone wore 5-10 and Teva shoes simultaneously? how those shoes size correlate one to other? want to buy Teva Links online and having couple of pairs of FiveTens - are they quite the same fit? Thanks in advanse.


----------

